# Oceanic guys in Dallas?



## _kenneth_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I read on the forum here that the original oceanic founders were going to manufacture aquariums in Dallas. Called Blue sea aquatics or something to that effect. Can someone get me up to speed on if this is still in the making or already happened. Will they offer rimless type?

Second, anyone know Dallas area places that make or sells rimless aquariums at a lower price point than ADG prices? 

Who in the dallas area has the largest selection of aquariums on the sales floor to look at?

Last has your club ever done a group purchase of ADG rimless aquariums to get a lower price? Thanks in advance.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Kenneth,

No US manufacturer will produce a rimless/braceless tank cheap. If they do it it will be a special order and expensive. It will have unnecessary thick glass. It will have too much silicone. The silicone will be inferior quality. Don't even ask how they clean the glass before applying the glue. Beveled glass edges will cost extra.

I don't know much about the ex-Oceanic guy. He was supposed to specialize in custom, non-standard tanks.

An original German ADA tank is actually extremely cheap. There is a lot involved in the seemingly easy task of glueing together 5 pieces of glass and the Germans do it right. Call Dane at RiftToReef and get a quote for an ADA tank - 972-317-2341. Jeff from ADG will probably send you to either him or the other local distributor - TruePercula.

For the largest selection of tanks to look at go to Dallas North Aquarium.

We as a club have not done a group buy on any ADA stuff. If we talk tanks in particular call and see how cheap they are even with no discount. 

--Nikolay


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

The company I think you are referring to is called Deep Sea Aquatics (aka DSA). I just got 2- 3 foot 90s from them around Christmas. These tanks, and the stand are very nice.


----------



## _kenneth_ (Jan 3, 2008)

appreciate the feedback. Deep sea aquatics might be them. They have a nice web site. Here is the post that sparked my interest. Here


----------

